# Allow "Season Pass & other options" for past guide entries



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

If you click on a guide entry when the program has already aired in its entirety nothing happens. It should offer you "Season Pass & other options". Tonight, I saw the premiere of a program that I'd intended to watch in the guide and wanted to check for future airings; it would have been nice to have been able to do that immediately instead of having to go do a title search for it.


----------

